# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  هنا كانت حوارينا

## sh0osh0o

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 




*وأعدو خلف احلامى*  
*هنا كانت شوارعنا*  
*هنا كانت حوارينا*  
*هنا كانت طفولتنا*  
*و أحلامُ تنادينا*  

 

*اتمنى بإن ترتقي لذائقتكم*

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

ماشـأإء الله ر،ووعه ~

----------


## نبراس،،،

قطه جمييله جدا

----------


## thefactor

يسلمو على موضوع الرائع 
.....

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلوه هالصوره

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ماشاء الله التقاطه جداً موفقه
والزاويه جميله مرره
يعطيك العافيه 
على هالحس الابداعي
تستحقي التميزز
تحيااتي..

----------


## كبرياء

مرآإأحب ..}
لقطه روووعهـ .. 
تسسلم الإأنـآمل ..~
سي يووو ..!
كبريآء

----------


## حساسه بزياده

روعه بكل معنى الكلمه
غايه في الإبداع
بس لو مخليه وحد لابسه شيله لو إردى
لوصلت القمه

فضول في وين هالصوره ؟

----------


## همس الصمت

لقطة رووووووووووعه
الله يسلم هالديات ياااااااااارب ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الله ذكرتيني بزرانيق القديح 

الصورة مرررررررررررررررة رهيبة 
عن جد نشم فيها ريحة الماضي الجميل

تسلم الايادي
موفقة

----------


## sh0osh0o

شاكره لكم مروركم الكريم وثنائكم الجميل 

لا خلا ولا عدم

----------


## ورده محمديه

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 

لقطه رهيبه جداً 
يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه 
دمتي متميزه

----------


## sh0osh0o

مشكوووره ورده على مرورك الحلو 

لا خلا ولا عدم

----------


## تأبط بودره

بصراحه ..
عجبتني الصوره مرره .. 
حس راقي في الإلتقاط .. و الظل و النور جاي مزبوط ..
بس إن شاء الله ما هاوشتش الحرمه اللي في الزرنوق يوم صورتي .. :toung: 


.
 :huh: 
لي ملاحظتين على الصوره:
 :sad2: - أسدي .. قهرني و حرق قلبي .. شخبط على الطوف و من جد شوهه ..
 :amuse: - تعتبر هذه الصوره مثال رائع على تمازج الحضارات و دليل قاطع على أن الكون أضحى قرية مصغره ..
و لا أعني بذلك الليت و واير الكهرب اللي في سقف الزرنوق، بل ما هو أكثر دلالة على الحضاره، ألا و هو وجود النت في هذا الحي ..
مكتوب على الطوف .www .. بس مو مكمل العنوان ..


  :rolleyes: 
كل التقدير لكم 
و موفقين بإذنه 
لا عدمناكم

----------

